# Who likes Mako reels here?



## Dasilus (Dec 30, 2019)

I own three.best reel being made.
I own Tibors too they're nice too astheticly,
But wish they had type 3 galvanic seal like the makos.imo.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

They look like nice reels and they should for $1,220-$2,500


----------



## Dasilus (Dec 30, 2019)

But worth every penny.one turn of the drag is locked.Jack was a visionary!RIP.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

first posts.........Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

my mako reel arrived inside of yeti bucket inside of a traeger grill


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I had one customer who came equipped with Charlton reels..... Very nice (maybe even outstanding...) but way too much money... for me..


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

TidewateR said:


> my mako reel arrived inside of yeti bucket inside of a traeger grill


Apples to Oranges. Traeger and Yeti are Chinese made products who pass advertising costs into the consumer. Mako reels are works of art and machining excellence and made in America.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have never talked to anyone who doesn't like Mako reels. I also don't know anyone who actually owns one. As far as liking them not sure anybody would't. But buying one is a different question.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> my mako reel arrived inside of yeti bucket inside of a traeger grill


Was it wrapped up in a Howler Bros shirt and stuffed in a Flood Tide Co hat?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Reminds me of one or two bookings back in my days on charter boats where we went to pick up our customers - but weren't allowed to set foot off the dock onto the resort's property..... Given what was going on back in the early seventies they might have had a point... along with customers that might have had pretty much unlimited funds...


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Was it wrapped up in a Howler Bros shirt and stuffed in a Flood Tide Co hat?


 You forgot the Fish Hippie sticker on it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I traded my Mako for a Freestone and a copy of David Mangum's book new picture book.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Fishin pole and line holder:


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I fished one a couple days. Nice reel for sure, but the drag went from 0 to lockdown in half a turn. 
It can be Tricky when fighting Tarpon.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

TidewateR said:


> my mako reel arrived inside of yeti bucket inside of a traeger grill


I couldn’t read this post at first, until I put on my fishing ninja mask, fingerless gloves and costas.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

those things weigh a ton - unless you really need the stopping power, a comparitivley lightweight nautilus works a lot better on the new lightweight rods - to me at least. Not saying it is not an awesome machine, but it would be too heavy for me to consider.


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

MSG said:


> those things weigh a ton - unless you really need the stopping power, a comparitivley lightweight nautilus works a lot better on the new lightweight rods - to me at least. Not saying it is not an awesome machine, but it would be too heavy for me to consider.


My thoughts exactly...their 4” Inshore reel weighs 11.7. That’s almost as heavy a a Tibor Pacific! Just perfect for your 8wt.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

MSG said:


> those things weigh a ton - unless you really need the stopping power, a comparitivley lightweight nautilus works a lot better on the new lightweight rods - to me at least. Not saying it is not an awesome machine, but it would be too heavy for me to consider.


I ordered the reel, canceled the order because I couldn’t wrap my head around the weight, talked to a few guys, put the order through again.

Interestingly enough, last night I was just as excited to try out a new line on the rod as I was the reel. I made a half dozen casts under the street light and the line was great. As I walked inside I realized I hadn’t paid attention to the reel weight and I didn’t feel a difference while casting. I was very surprised that there wasn’t a longer period of getting used to it, as I was told by someone who fishes them a lot.


----------



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

brokeoff said:


> I ordered the reel, canceled the order because I couldn’t wrap my head around the weight, talked to a few guys, put the order through again.
> 
> Interestingly enough, last night I was just as excited to try out a new line on the rod as I was the reel. I made a half dozen casts under the street light and the line was great. As I walked inside I realized I hadn’t paid attention to the reel weight and I didn’t feel a difference while casting. I was very surprised that there wasn’t a longer period of getting used to it, as I was told by someone who fishes them a lot.


It’s a damned fine looking piece for sure! I’ve never even seen on in person but I’m sure they have incredible build quality.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

brokeoff said:


> I ordered the reel, canceled the order because I couldn’t wrap my head around the weight, talked to a few guys, put the order through again.
> 
> Interestingly enough, last night I was just as excited to try out a new line on the rod as I was the reel. I made a half dozen casts under the street light and the line was great. As I walked inside I realized I hadn’t paid attention to the reel weight and I didn’t feel a difference while casting. I was very surprised that there wasn’t a longer period of getting used to it, as I was told by someone who fishes them a lot.


I agree with you about the weight. Never bothered me on my "heavy" Tibors either. I enjoy sight fishing whether for redfish, bonefish...etc. we have been out on days where we have 10 shots and then days where we have had 100 shots. Never noticed the weight and I have run a 9-10 Signature on an 8wt just to try it. Was nice having a large wheel and all that line pickup for the bonefish and the reel never felt heavy. Hopefully the reel manufactures will start including those little 2.5lb dumbbells with their logo on them so we can all get in shape for the flats.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2020)

TidewateR said:


> my mako reel arrived inside of yeti bucket inside of a traeger grill


All set atop a brand new Chittum Skiff?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2020)

topnative2 said:


> first posts.........Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


We all started at 1.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

I happen to own one, making a purchase decision after talking to Jack at length on the phone....may he R.I.P (have no doubt he’s wrestling a billfish on the line in fishing heaven). That said, what sold me on having one is true account of a Mako lost over the side of the boat, reel recovered by diver a year or two later. Tracked back to original owner who sent it to Jack to check out - when he disassembled it reel was perfectly fine (no water penetration) or harm w/ exception of small rash on the type III anodizing from reel rocking back and forth in current on shell bottom. I consider it a privilege to own and having known Jack albeit briefly....a true innovator.
As for the reel it works flawlessly and it’s my fav, drag isn’t a problem and built that way with purpose for use on all species and my 9500 can convert all the way from 8 - 10 wgt.
As they say buy once, cry once. Not much of a leap when you think about going from an $800 Tibor, Ablel or Nautilus to a Mako. I take my fly fishing equipment seriously as it’s my only real vise. *pun intended


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A quick note for anyone that disdains "fingerless gloves" and "ninja masks".. nothing like a little touch of skin cancer to change your mind... When I got my first job on a boat (all those years ago, 1973...) I never wore a shirt -just cut-offs, flip flops, shades, and a smile... Fast forward to 25 years ago when I came back to fishing full time I was covered up like a desert raider... even in August it's long pants, long sleeves, etc - and I put on my sunscreen before I put on my shirt each morning... 

Pretty fair number of folks I've known aren't around any more because of melanoma... Some of them were barely in their thirties... Most - but not all... were either serious anglers or guides....


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I agree with you about the weight. Never bothered me on my "heavy" Tibors either. I enjoy sight fishing whether for redfish, bonefish...etc. we have been out on days where we have 10 shots and then days where we have had 100 shots. Never noticed the weight and I have run a 9-10 Signature on an 8wt just to try it. Was nice having a large wheel and all that line pickup for the bonefish and the reel never felt heavy. Hopefully the reel manufactures will start including those little 2.5lb dumbbells with their logo on them so we can all get in shape for the flats.


For me, I don't see it as a fatigue issue as much a balance and 'feel' issue.
Having said that-to each his own!


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Doublehaul said:


> For me, I don't see it as a fatigue issue as much a balance and 'feel' issue.
> Having said that-to each his own!


I agree. I find that it’s easier to feel the rod load with a lighter reel.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> hat sold me on having one is true account of a Mako lost over the side of the boat, reel recovered by diver a year or two later.



Tibor after three years









Here is a mako that spend 5 months on the bottom












> "I haven't really messed with getting the worm tubes and barnacles off yet. I will say the drag "wheel", for lack of a better term, was all packed with sand. I soaked it over night and blasted it out with some water and air really quick and it works unbelievable. As far as I can tell it is in perfect working order!! Absolutely Amazing. Once I get all the growth off I plan to fish it with little hesitation. I may have to craft a new handle since the wood has split but other than that me and the guys at our shop just can't believe this!"
> The reel was sent to Jack for inspection and here's what he had to say:
> "I now have the subject reel and it is the same reel I shipped to so many months ago.Except for the violation of the surface by barnacles etc. everything is a Mako Reel and could be spooled tomorrow and fished. The interior is dry as a bone and the drag settings are at factory levels. I must admit it is gratifying to see these results but frankly I am more amazed by the fact that in the industrial world of things it is extremely rare to have a nature field testing of the advertised attributes of a product."


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Was it wrapped up in a Howler Bros shirt and stuffed in a Flood Tide Co hat?


Wait, am I not cool enough for my Flood Tide hat?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Doublehaul said:


> For me, I don't see it as a fatigue issue as much a balance and 'feel' issue.
> Having said that-to each his own!



I took the setup out last night for a longer lawn casting. For me, the reel still felt great on individual casts. I did notice three things. First, packing the rod in an out of the car as well as walking around with it feels different (I had the reel pouch on as well which I don't do with the Tibors). Second, when standing in the ready position the rod tip is a few inches above parallel instead of a few inches below parallel (which I'm used to). Lastly, I could feel the weight after a 20 minutes of casting. This could have been influenced by the fact that I started muay thai last week after 5 years on the couch and I'm having trouble picking up pens, mugs and reels regardless of their weight.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm sure the reel is well worth the price, and owning that kind of quality is a joy in itself, but that is a lot more reel and weight than ideal for the inshore fishing most people encounter. That said, if I was chasing tuna or GT in far off locales I'd want one of their larger models, weight be damned.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

A mako ≠ an actual Charlton from my understanding.. I have fished a Charlton and while it was a piece of art, it doesn’t do anything my current reels don't do except cost more money. Let’s be honest, outside of large tarpon, sharks and Pelagics (which probably 3% of Microskiffers fish for on a regular basis) a fly reel is just a line holder. How much “stopping power” a drag has or how short the range of adjustment is doesn’t even enter the equation 99% of the time. 

While my old ass Tibor’s might not be “the precision instrument for fly fishing” they tend to do the job pretty well day in and day out with just a quick rinse in the driveway. 

And question for the OP.. Oliver white, Jako Lucas, David Mangum.
F one, marry one, kill one? Go!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I wonder if Orvis holds the patents to the Charlton signature reels after acquiring Scientific Anglers. Does SA still do the reel retrieve conversion?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> While my old ass Tibor’s might not be “the precision instrument for fly fishing” they tend to do the job pretty well day in and day out with just a quick rinse in the driveway.


Agreed. And you could probably get by with an SA System 2 if you didn't want to spring for a Tibor.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Don’t know if it’s true (and truth be told, don’t much care), but I’ve been told by a pretty reliable source that the drag in the current version of the Orvis Mirage is a copy of the Charlton’s drag.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

brokeoff said:


> Agreed. And you could probably get by with an SA System 2 if you didn't want to spring for a Tibor.


Hey, don't forget, lots of big fish were bought to the boat with a Pfleuger medalist.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Doublehaul said:


> Hey, don't forget, lots of big fish were bought to the boat with a Pfleuger medalist.


My first tarpon came on a five weight glass rod with a Martin reel. Granted, it was a little schoolie, but it was a tarpon.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

hipshot said:


> Don’t know if it’s true (and truth be told, don’t much care), but I’ve been told by a pretty reliable source that the drag in the current version of the Orvis Mirage is a copy of the Charlton’s drag.


 Single turn to full lock. No added tension on the drag knob throughout the whole range. Walks like a duck, quacks like a duck.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Raises hand. I've got a bunch, they are awesome.

They are more expensive, but not drastically so vs. e.g. Tibor Sig or Abel SDS. Especially if you are willing to look on eBay, etc.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

There is a nib Charlton “tarpon” for $3995 on eBay right now! Seems like a deal


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I like nice things, I’m going to buy @brokeoff reel at a discount after he decides it’s too heavy.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I wouldn't marry any of those three.

I wouldn't kill any of those three.

I wouldn't F any of those three.

But one of them comes across as an ok guy. One of them is a commercial whore. One of them is a egotistical azz whipe. Go. LOL


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> One of them is a egotistical azz whipe.


I imagine this song playing in his head on his morning commute


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Make it stop @jmrodandgun


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I've never fished the Charlton/Mako but I know a number of guys who have them. All but one are pretty hardcore tarpon guys (and guides) who fish a lot of tournaments and they swear by them.

For me, I'm a Tibor fan-boy. But specifically the Everglades/Riptide/Gulfstream/Pacific line. They're bulletproof reels and will last forever. I like the fact that both of my boys (currently 9 & 5) will be able to use the same Gulfstream to catch their first tarpon that I did years ago. To me, they're just a classic piece of functional art and I prefer their look to the Charlton/Mako reels.

That being said, the Charlton/Mako reels are probably better reels than the Tibor. But there's a point of diminishing returns. 99% of us will never need or realize the extra performance value of a the C/M over a Tibor. Now, if you're fishing the big-time tarpon trips or chasing billfish or GTs on a regular basis then I'm sure they're worth it. If not, but you're willing or able to afford the price difference and want to go with the C/M reel go for it and you'll have a lifetime reel.

Personally, if I'm paying that much I'm more likely to buy classic Seamaster reels but that's more for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## BGBrown311 (Feb 15, 2016)

This Striped Marlin caught in the Galapagos was caught on their 9700. The same reel also caught a 75lb Bluefin Tuna. Unfortunately while fighting the tuna the reel "blew up", fish was still landed but the reel was unusable at that point. I contacted Nick and Mark and they asked me to send some pictures of the reel before I shipped it back to them. They diagnosed what happened, repaired and shipped it back on their dime and quickly.
Working in a Fly shop that sells amazing brands I can order myself a reel from most manufacturing at a good price. With that said, the customer service has been excellent and I have purchased a 9550 for tarpon and cobia fishing at full price.


----------

